#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    -  -

## Mohamed

(26  1946 - )   -         1999.        


 









             1991          







                          .                     .                  .


 

            . 
    . 
        1989 . 
    1993. 
     1989            (Femto-Second)  femtochemistry. 
        1999.    : 
The Royal Swedish Academy of Sciences has awarded the 1999 Nobel Prize  in Chemistry to Professor Ahmed H. Zewail, California Institute of  Technology, Pasadena,USA

  (     ) 
             2000 . 
       . 
 "  "                . 
      . 
         . 

         . 

 

     :    ..    
   :      2005     5             . 

 

        ǡ                          ɡ                      .




 : 


           1988                 ,            , ,  , ,    .


                                         .               .
                                               .
                                        .                  
                   .        .
                                                        .   .
                                   .
                               .
                             .

 :


                 ,                    ,                            ɔ .
                                ,                     ,               .
                                                    .
               1992               ,                      .
                   ,              ,                          .
                                           ,                      1980                   ǔ .
                        .         .

  :

         ,                                        .
                          .
See More:   -  -

----------


## Mohamed

**  
 




-  
-  
*-  :*

    ..     ..       ..     ..     .. 
*-  :*

        ..  
 -        
-        
-        

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed

*   

4d Electron Microscopy: Imaging in Space and Time
By Ahmed H. Zewail, John M. Thomas*
*


[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*

----------

